# my next project: stained glass



## strollingbones

i like the design and the mushrooms...i will change a lot of the colors and i am not sure about the background i think i will go with solid instead of leaves.....

so what do yall think...it will be a good size project..the lady who does my patterns called tonight in a panic but i think its more the piece she is doing ...i hope


----------



## strollingbones

next step...pattern:

step one:






the penciled pattern


step two:






adjustments need to be made:






so you with with an eraser and do a lot of rearranging

step three:

the finished pattern:






step four:

now you must take and have it duplicated

i also need to go see what glass i have and if i will need more....i dont think i have anything for stems...but you never know till you look


----------



## Southern Belle

That will be a beautiful piece when you are done....


----------



## strollingbones

thank you but steps 3 to 1800 take a while....lol...but thank you..


----------



## strollingbones

it is kinda hard to see my studio (fancy name for corner of basement)






i havent got all the lights back up after not working on it for so long:

one of the first things they teach you is neatest with glass:






thor at top of stairs waiting to see if he needs to come down with me....he is rarely more than a few feet from me...that is his only job lol....if i am home..he is with me...


----------



## strollingbones

the view from in front of my glass cutting area:


----------



## RodISHI

Nice to have a walk out area in the workshop. Cool project SB. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## strollingbones

i wished it was a door but it is a tall window set....i cut in front of it....so i can watch what is going on with the dogs....most of the time they are on the other side trying to watch what is going on with me


----------



## RodISHI

Okay looked like a door.. we don't have a walk out here. Just upstairs or downstairs.. Used to have an upstairs porch but it was made of wood and ill designed so it's history. My mom has the perfect workshop that has a large porch overlooking the Snake river..One can work in the shade on the porch, inside looking out through a mass of windows or just off the side of the porch in the sun. I have a hard time being creative here because there is no place to just setup.. The neighbor and rod got me forty feet of running glass in eight foot section walls. Hopefully in the future we can put a room up to work in.


----------



## strollingbones

ahh the furture projects....i got stained deer antlers waiting for me to finish the project


----------



## strollingbones

step next:  here is a piece of glass with a piece of pattern glued to it..ready for cutting






here is the cut piece...note the broken top....starting all over again:






try 2:






success:


----------



## strollingbones

here are all the mushrooms done....stems and background to go...of course they are just cut and grinded...not foiled....that is a time consuming process...now you have to realize that the entire time a glasser is working we are working from the back of the glass...the whole thing is like a mirror reflection....which is why when christmas rolled around and i made "noel" for a few friends...i ended up with "leon"  oopsie...

but that is the risk...you work on one side....you fall in love with it...the colors etc...i try to always bear in mind what the front is going to look like...but then comes the day when you flip it....i have seen artist just walk away from the project.


----------



## strollingbones

and i am outta stick pins again...i must have a thousand....but i got other things pinned...


----------



## strollingbones

the two showing a solid stem and undercap...are just yet to be cut...


----------



## Missourian

It's been over a month...how's it comin' ?


----------



## AllieBaba

"leon"...

that's fricking funny.


----------



## strollingbones

no no ...it was not friggin funny....leon with holly leaves...red berries...decked out totally.....leon

i am hoping to get the pattern squared up today....later...and do the background...i got to get started on something 3 d...


----------



## Fatality

lame


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

Fatality said:


> lame



Not kool


----------



## Missourian

Is your mushroom glass finished yet?

Let's see it.


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

Things take time, Ive have failures that took 20 years and cost $$$$$


----------



## California Girl

Bones, your dog is absolutely adorable. I'm not really into the stained glass stuff but that puppy is one gorgeous baby!!!  I want one!


----------



## xotoxi

Nice job with the shrooms.  I can't wait to see the final product.


----------



## B L Zeebub

Mr.Fitnah said:


> Things take time, Ive have failure that to 20 years and cost $$$$$


it must be difficult reproducing the skid marks on your undies Titnah, got it!


----------



## strollingbones

its not finished damn it.....i gotz all kinds of excuses...i just got busy in the summer in the garden...then this winter has been cold and nasty.....but as soon as i get a chance i will finish it and do a couple of small panels i have been thinking about....


----------



## Samson

strollingbones said:


>





How much would it cost?


----------



## Granny

Good job, SB - I'm into stained glass, too.  You're right!  It's a process!  I also make all my own designs.  I'm trying to work on a sort of abstract design now, but abstract is not really my cup of tea, so it's a struggle.

We'll have to compare notes sometime!  Good luck with all your work!


----------



## Missourian

This done yet?!?!?

(thought I forgot didn't ya)


----------



## Ringel05

When you're done you can work on this one.......  for Toxi........


----------



## shintao

Hi SB!! Good artisan play you have going. I noticed some metal art in the corner. Do you work with metal as well?


----------



## The Infidel

Updates on the shrooms!!!!

That looked like an awesome project S-bones.... have ya finished it yet?


----------



## Samson

THIS THREAD SHOULD BE CLOSED

A erotic display of penis mushrooms clearly contravenes the TOS of USMB.

I am appalled!!


----------



## Trajan

impaled> oh wait...


----------



## The Infidel




----------



## Missourian

Missourian said:


> This done yet?!?!?
> 
> (thought I forgot didn't ya)








.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
​


----------



## freedombecki

Missourian said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> 
> This done yet?!?!?
> 
> (thought I forgot didn't ya)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> ​
Click to expand...

I bet you strollingbones will get around to it, wave a wand, and come up with a beautiful, star-dusted mushroom masterpiece, Missourian. 

You go, girl!


----------



## pbel

*I would love to see strolling bones copy the electric color patterns in her avatar and keep those mushrooms neon.*


----------



## freedombecki

I guess I'll have to do a mushroom quilt square. Pity. I'm so close to finishing #100 on the charity quilts, too.

Oh, Ms. Bones!!! We're callin' yas!


----------



## freedombecki

'Shrooms are fun! 10 minutes later, "Dancin' 'Shrooms for 'Bones" (too many apostrophes...)

I haven't done an applique design for a whole month ... like other geometric quilters, I've been goin' to pieces ... 

It may take a couple of hours to do this in fabric ... Let's see, brooding brown background, light cherry chocolate stems, bright red-orange blistered with white spots on the umbrel caps.

​


----------



## freedombecki

Well, things get reversed when you do reverse applique, but even so, the project was pursued and persevered:

Scan 1 What the wrong side looks like before quilting to a stable surface with satin or blanket stitch and after reverse appliques are sewn to the back of the item

scan 2 Front before securing with quilt stitches and satin cover stitches. Error was made on center quilt and fixed. Operator error: instead of removing brown background, selected pretty cap fabric to clip. Caught error after cutting one inch. Repaired with two rows of straight stitches. Will assess how to hide it later. Cause: too long between last reverse applique, done 15 years ago, ignored reverse applique panaceas after doing 4 others immediately before "accident" It was actually done on the reverse side to add to the melee of mistakes ...


----------



## strollingbones

the price of the metals used has gone sky high.....i simply refuse to pay for the copper right now


----------



## freedombecki

strollingbones said:


> the price of the metals used has gone sky high.....i simply refuse to pay for the copper right now


I just used an irreplacable Jinny Beyer on the back of your Dancin' 'Shrooms, strollingbones. It's not available for any amount of money one has because it was everybody's favorite, and we had to drag RJR to task at Show in order to get one more measly bolt outta 'em.  That was 20 years ago. I keep it in a very safe place and had a 30x54" piece left. It's a perfect dark brown eyelash mixed with a perfect oak nut brown. The replacements they printed after that were the perfect dark brown, but they mixed it with a grey/taupe color that isn't near as pretty as the one I saved back.

Can pennies be melted down to give the right kind of copper, or is it a soft alloy that is needed? (I don't know what I'm talking about here, because I've never done much stained glass.) I was going to, but it just didn't happen for some reason. Maybe we moved.  Been too long. I have about half-dozen friends who have special long wood drawers with colored glass for making stained glass, too. IOW, you're worth it, young lady.

Oh, I had a machine issue with an applique stitch. It's a computer machine, and I think it just needs a nap. Here's the piece so far, sans satin stitches that go around the raw edges:


----------



## freedombecki

Finally got the binding done yesterday and posted the finished picture here: http://www.usmessageboard.com/arts-...omemade-quilts-have-a-way-47.html#post6409016

I can't wait till strollingbones gets that gorgeous stained glass done. Hope you find a good deal on some copper, sb. Have you tried ebay or etsy? I don't know if artists have a UFO (unfinishedobjects) sales outlet online, but it'd sure be nice if you could find some copper at yesteryear's price or a donation of someone who is closing out their studio's stained glass fixings.

Best wishes, strollingbones!


----------



## newmoon100

Cool project.I like it.


----------

